# Newbie salt tank virgin



## mullet (Feb 22, 2007)

I have just put in my salt and have a good mix of 1.022. How long should I wait until I put in live rock? Also can I just take the rock from the aquarium store and put it straight in or does it need to be taken care of some how?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

You can go ahead and put the rock in. All my rock came from the LFS stores display's. I never di anything special.


----------

